# What was the last HORROR movie you watched?



## Phantom Stranger (Apr 3, 2014)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Today is October 20th. On this date in 1882, the immortal Bela Lugosi was born. To commemorate this occasion, I'm having a Lugosi double feature:
> 
> 1) Dracula (1931)
> 2) The Return Of The Vampire (1944)
> ...


----------

